# Winter vorbei?



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

Winter gibt's wohl keinen mehr wo er noch nicht war.:shock

Hab heute erste Kraniche auf Nordkurs gesehen

wie war das noch im Oktober, als Klimafachleute nach dem Sommer einem sehr kalten, langen und schneereichen Winter in Deutschland voraussagten.
Hier in meiner Gegend die bisherigen Nächte <0 Grad seit Novenber jedenfalls konnte ich an 10 Fingern abzählen

MfG Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Feb. 2014)

Die Wassertemperatur war nicht kälter als 6-7 Grad im Filter -> Teich noch bisschen wärmer .

Im Oktober hatte ich noch 14 Grad Wassertemperatur .. 

Die Sonne scheint schon ganz gut aber es ist noch windig..

Gut dass die Tage wieder länger werden!


----------



## laolamia (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

lass uns abstimmen....ich bin dafuer


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

mmm 
irgend wie trau ich dem Wetter noch nicht so ganz.
Und so eine Wetterlage wie derzeit, kann sich auch schnell drehen.
Lassen wir uns halt überraschen, ob wir die Ostereier wiedermal im Schnee suchen dürfen 

LG René


----------



## libsy (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Manche reden von major warming, so das sich zur mitte des monats das wetter ändern soll und doch der winter noch kommt. wir hatten eine woche mit schnee. aber so lange kann der winter nicht mehr gehen, dass meiste ist geschafft.


----------



## kohaku12 (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Frank,



> wie war das noch im Oktober, als Klimafachleute nach dem Sommer einem sehr kalten,


Vielleicht sollten wir die Kraniche das wetter vorher sagen lassen.

Heinz


----------



## Wild (6. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Ich habe 15cm Eis auf dem Teich und kann rüber laufen. Seit gestern taut es aber leicht.

Viele Grüße 
Norbert


----------



## Thoma (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Ich hab in dem bisherigen "Winter" bis dato 1,5 Ster Holz im Ofen verheizt, da hatte ich schon oft 4 Ster in der gleichen Zeit verballert....:smoki
Der Teich war nur Tageweise mal zugfroren, und auch nur wenige cm, meine Fische sind putzmunter.
Gestern hatten wir 17° und Sonnenschein pur, heut wirds auch wieder so schön, mir solls recht sein...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Hi Gerd

ja, in 3 Wochen ist alles rum

01.03. ist meteorologischer Frühlingsanfang ,

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

keine change


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Würde auch nicht Heulen wenn der Winter nicht mehr kommt .
aber wer weiss das schon vieleicht die Leute in


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Mein garten spricht seinen eigenen Dialekt 

Sonnenbraut
 

Tulpe, Narzisse, Hyazinthe
 

ach ja... und diese krakehligen Gesellen sind auf ihrem Weg nach Osten seit ca. 10 Tagen


----------



## Titran (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

Hallo zusammen

Nach mehreren Tagen Sonnenschein und sehr starkem Föhn, ist unser Teich nun wieder eisfrei, das Wasser ist glasklar und allen Fischen scheint der Winter nichts ausgemacht zu haben, es hat keine Ausfälle unter den Fischen und __ Muscheln gegeben soweit ich dies beurteilen kann. Die ersten __ Schwertlilien haben bereits begonnen auszutreiben, ebenso die Hyazinten. Bin gespannt wie sich unser Teich im zweiten Jahr entwickeln wird.


----------



## Flusi (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Winter vorbei?*

hallo,

...und in unserer Heimatstadt ist der Storchen-Papa wieder zurück und putzt schon mal das Nest, zur Freude unserer Naturbeobachter

LG Flusi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

in der Nachbargemeinde wurden die Tage auch schon die nächtlichen Straßensperrungen wegen der Amphibienwanderung vorbereitet

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (24. Feb. 2014)

heute hab ich den ersten schmetterling gesehen


----------



## Vera44 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hi!
Im Saarland gab es diesmal keinen richtigen Winter. Die ersten Straßen sind wegen Krötenwanderung gesperrt. Krokusse, Schlüsselblumen und Christrosen blühen ( diesmal nicht im Frühsommer), der Teich war noch nicht wirklich zugefroren... ich brauch keinen Winter mehr..... Die Fischis im Teich schwimmen und "schlafen" nicht am Grund. Herrlich, nun muß es nur noch wärmer werden.


----------



## Uwe.SH (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Scheint so, das der Winter vorbei ist.
Ein Bild vom So. Luft 10-11C (in der Sonne) Wasser an der Oberfläche 5-6 C

MfG Uwe


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Uwe

die Tagestemp. ist hier zwar ähnlich,  aber nachts geht's leider immer wieder auf -2°C runter, so dass sich immer wieder eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich bildet.

LG Rene


----------



## burki (25. Feb. 2014)

Stimmt die Kraniche kamen am WE auch bei uns vorbei.

Heute 14 Grad und Sonne.
Ich brauche den Winter nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

gestern wurde das alte marode  Foliengewächshaus geflickt, die nächsten Tage kommen die ersten Aussaaten und die frostunempfindlicheren __ Kübelpflanzen aus dem Keller wieder rein. (ich war vorhin auch schon in der kurzen Hose und T-Shirt draußen im Garten unterwegs)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

vorhin auf dem Heimweg sah Mann im feuchten Wald erste __ Kröten über die Straßen trippeln

MfG Frank


----------



## willi1954 (27. Feb. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> *AW: Winter vorbei?*
> 
> Hi Gerd
> 
> ...


Moin

nur mal an den vergangenen Winter erinnern. Anfang März war schon Frühling, aber dann:
winter2013.jpg
Diese Frostperiode hielt dann bis ca 10. April an. Die Tabelle ist meiner Wetteraufzeichnung entnommen, für die 2. Woche im März 2013.

Eben sind schon die ersten __ Frösche erwacht..hoffe nicht, die bekommen wieder kalte Füsse.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## libsy (27. Feb. 2014)

@willi1954 
Das stimmt schon, aber der Winter 12/13 war ein ganz anderer vom WWettercharakter.
Da hatten wir auch Schnee  bis Ende Februar. Ging dann wieder 11.03. - 18.3 weiter. Höhepunkt dann am 29.3 zu Ostern.
Weiß ich noch alles genau, weil ich mit Winterdienst beruflich auch zu tun habe und alles aufschreibe.
Dieses Jahr war fast gar kein Winter hier. Nur 3 Tage mal Im Januar im Zeitraum vom 22.1 - 27.1. Auch nur hier im Osten.


----------



## willi1954 (27. Feb. 2014)

Also ich wohne auch im Osten (Norden Sachsen-Anhalt) Bei uns waren die beiden letzten Januarwochen sehr kalt.
Spitze war der 25. Januar mit -11,5 ° Tagesdurchschnittstemperatur. Teich war durchgängig bis mitte Februar
noch mit Eis bedeckt.
Im letzten Jahr hatte ich auch Anfang März an den Frühling geglaubt, um dann zu sehen, das über Nacht mein
Tonnenfilter eingefroren war. Hoffen wir, das Ihr alle recht habt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi Willi,

der 1. März bleibt aber immer Frühlingsanfang, egal obs dann an dem Tag +10 oder noch -10 Grad sind. Meteorologisch gesehen geht der Winter vom 1.12 - 28/29.2, Frühling von 1.3 - 31.5, Sommer  vom 1.6 - 31.8, Herbst vom 1.9 - 30.11, die kalendarischen Anfänge wiederum hängen mit den Tageslängen zusammen Tag/Nachtgleichen, kürzester Tag, längster Tag

war letztes Jahr Anfang Juni ja auch lange kein Winter mehr obwohl es da selbst in der Provence noch Schneefälle gab


----------



## seppl (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, also bei uns im Allgäu sieht es so aus, heute morgen hat es leicht geschneit, nun wieder Sonnenschein und windig. Temperaturen  Teich 7 Grad, im Osten
5,1 Grad noch recht kühl. Hatten aber im Januar schon 12 Grad. Aber es soll dieses Wochenende nochmal Schnee kommen. 

Grüße Marion


----------



## willi1954 (27. Feb. 2014)

der 1. März ist meteologischer Frühlingsanfang, aber damit ist der reale Winter noch lange nicht vorbei.


----------



## ina1912 (27. Feb. 2014)

hallo zusammen! ich habe heut die ersten beiden Kraniche gesichtet! im garten treibt alles aus, die fische schwimmen schon munter und das wasser benötigt dringend Filterung. aber ich trau dem frieden nicht.... nachts ist es in Brandenburg noch zu kalt für die Umwälzung des teichs... wenigstens kann man bei den milden Temperaturen mal das entfernen abgestorbener Pflanzenteile in angriff nehmen und damit wenigstens zur verbesserung der Wasserqualität beitragen!
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Feb. 2014)

upps, doppelt...


----------



## Finalein (27. Feb. 2014)

Bei uns scheint grad die Sonne. Und ICH WILL JETZT KEINEN WINTER MEHR!!!


----------



## Limnos (27. Feb. 2014)

Mir blüht schon so einiges


----------



## Springmaus (27. Feb. 2014)

wieder einmal sehr shöne Bilder


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Feb. 2014)

Moin Wolfgang,
da bist Du schon deutlich weiter als wir hier!
2 Deiner Bilder, untere Reihe links und mittig, sind für mich nur zu sehen,
wenn ich den link anklicke.
Alle anderen Bilder sind kleinformatig direkt neben ihren links anzuschauen.
Woran kann dies liegen?


----------



## Finalein (28. Feb. 2014)

Wolfgang, da ähelt ein Bild schon sehr mit meinem garten. Das mit den Eichenblättern. Mehr ist bei mir im garten noch nicht los. Leider.
Tolle Bilder....


----------



## Digicat (1. März 2014)

Servus Eva-Maria

bei mir sieht es so aus
  

Kann mir deine Beschreibung nicht richtig vorstellen ...
Kannst vielleicht auch einen Screenshot machen ?


----------



## ina1912 (1. März 2014)

nabend zusammen!
hier mal einige bilder aus dem kalten Havelland, wo es auch so langsam frühling wird:

               lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. März 2014)

Hallo,Ina
für die schönen Bilder. Gefällt mir. Macht Lust auf mehr Fotos
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beneide euch sehr um die schönen Frühlingsfotos. In meinem Garten herrscht noch tiefer Winter mit sehr viel Schnee und gestern schneite es schon wieder. Heuer wird es noch sehr lange dauern bis die großen Schneemengen hier in Osttirol endlich dem Frühling weichen werden, denn obwohl es auch bei uns ziemlich warm ist, geht es mit der Schneeschmelze nur langsam voran.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2014)

Elfriede schrieb:


> In meinem Garten herrscht noch tiefer Winter mit sehr viel Schnee und gestern schneite es schon wieder


Und wo sind die Bilder, sonst kann man das gar net glaube 
Alles gute Elfriede, der Frühling kommt auch zu euch bald. Und dann darfst du ja auch schon bald wieder auf die Insel. Dann beneiden wir dich wieder.

LG René


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2014)

Servus

Die Zeichen stehen nicht schlecht auf einen baldigen Frühling ...
Die __ Schneeglöckchen zeigen ihre schönen Glöckchen
 

Eine Immergrünblüte vom Frost gezeichnet
 

Die __ Primeln strahlen schön in gelb
 

Nur die Frühlingsknotenblumen stecken noch ein bisserl
 

Im Teich habe ich heute __ Libellen- und Köcherfliegenlarven, neben den obligatorischen Spitzschlammschnecken entdeckt.

Es regt sich was


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2014)

Hallo René,

ich denke nicht, dass außer dir noch jemand Schnee sehen will. Aber vielleicht erhöhen meine Schneebilder noch einmal die Freude an den Frühlingsboten in euren Gärten. Die  Schneebilder in meinem Garten habe ich vor einer Stunde nur widerwillig gemacht, denn ich kann schon keinen Schnee mehr sehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2014)

Hi Elfriede,
das sieht ja immer noch so  aus.
Ein Glück ist das hier schon etwas besser.


----------



## troll20 (2. März 2014)

Nur noch eins


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2014)

Hi,

die __ Tulpen schauen bei mir zwar gerade erst mit den Spitzen aus der Erde, aber ich hab was anderes zu bieten. Der hier ist mir vorhin bei der Gartenarbeit übern Weg gekrabbelt

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2014)

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn, Elfriede

Hadere ich schon über das späte Wachstum. Wie muß es erst Dir/Euch gefühlsmäßig gehen.

Aber es soll ja die nächste Woche milderes Wetter kommen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> . Der hier ist mir vorhin bei der Gartenarbeit übern Weg gekrabbelt
> 
> MfG Frank


 Ein Märzkäfer so früh. Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2014)

Helmut,
ja, gefühlsmäßig geht es mir  nicht so gut, wie du dir vorstellen kannst, aber ein wenig trösten mich wenigstens die schönen Frühlingsblumenbilder hier in diesem Thread.
Mild war hier eigentlich der ganze Winter und es wundert mich selbst, dass sich der Schnee so lange hält, was wohl einfach an den enormen Schneemengen liegt, die wir abbekommen haben. Selbst auf den Dächern liegt immer noch Schnee.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Helmut,
endlich ist auch bei uns in Osttirol der Winter vorbei, auch wenn der Schnee in meinem Garten noch nicht restlos verschwunden ist. Immerhin aber ist die hohe Schneehaube auf meinem Miniteich in den letzten, sehr warmen Tagen ziemlich weggeschmolzen. Die 15 cm dicke Eisschichte habe ich heute in Stücke gebrochen und aus dem kleinen Teich genommen. Ich denke, sofern das warme Wetter anhält, wird auch bei uns der Frühling bald sichtbar Einzug halten.

 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2014)

Servus Elfriede

Das ist aber schön ... Schnee weg und es sieht gleich viel freundlicher aus.


----------

